# Stato di crisi (partizione persa ?)[risolto]

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, sono sulla soglia del panico ...

Stamattina il pc non si schiodava dallo screensaver (che era freezato), non switchava sulle console, non funzionavano i tasti sysreq e nemmeno ctrl-alt-canc.

Anche le altre macchine in rete non lo vedevano più quindi ho potuto solo spegnerlo grezzamente.

Al riavvio grub mi da un bellissimo (si fa per dire)

```
16 : Inconsistent filesystem structure
```

e controllando tra gli errori di grub sul suo sito ho la terribile conferma:

 *Quote:*   

> This error is returned by the filesystem code to denote an internal error caused by the sanity checks of the filesystem structure on disk not matching what it expects. This is usually caused by a corrupt filesystem or bugs in the code handling it in GRUB.

 

Fortunatamente non si è fuso l'hd visto che adesso uso la stessa macchina e lo stesso hd (purtroppo la partizione win).

Suppongo di dover usare un recovery cd per tentare di sistemare il casino, volevo sapere da voi quale cd mi consigliereste, un semplice livecd gentoo o qualche altra distro mirata al recovery ?

Aspetto speranzo, tanto i dati e le configurazioni sono backuppati quindi al massimo ci perdo solo del tempo ma nessun dato (siano lodati i backup).

----------

## lavish

Di che fs si tratta?

----------

## Kernel78

reiserfs

----------

## makoomba

hai una partizione di boot separata ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> hai una partizione di boot separata ?

 

No, ne ho una per /home, una per lo swap, una per windows e una per /

----------

## makoomba

l'unica è usare il livecd e vedere se riesci a recuperare il fs con reiserfsck.

----------

## Kernel78

ok, adesso sono tornato in gentoo, vi dico cosa ho fatto e voi mi dite cosa ho sbagliato (se ho sbagliato qualcosa):

-boot da live cd

-montata partizione / (ha effettuato da solo il controllo sulle transazioni)

-smontata

-riavvio ed utilizzo

Mi sono accorto subito dopo aver dato il mount di aver fatto una grossa cavolata, immagino che avrei dovuto quantomeno montare la partizione in readonly per evitare ulteriori danni  :Confused: 

Per fortuna mia sono fortunato (scusate la ripetizione) ...

Quale sarebbe stato il corretto approccio ?

-boot da live cd

-incrociare le dita

-fsck.reiserfs della partizione incriminata

-incorciare le dita rimanenti

-riavvio

 :Question: 

Ha senso se lo lancio adesso fsck.reiserfs ? o ormai è inutile ?

----------

## makoomba

il danno era lieve considerato che sei riuscito a montare la partizione senza fare neanche un controllo del fs.

cmq, la seconda procedura è quella corretta perchè, generalmente, la prima non funziona.

il check puoi farlo in ogni momento.

----------

## .:chrome:.

se un file system ha bisogno di essere controllato, o presenta delle inconsistenze, viene fatto un piccolo check automatico all'atto del mount.

per fare questo è necessario che il file systrem sia smontato, quindi non è un'operazione fattibile quando il file system in oggetto contiene files correntemente aperti.

questo dovrebbe fugare ogni tuo dubbio.

----------

## Kernel78

Grazie a tutti, adesso tutto sembra sistemato e mi metto a indagare sulle cause del blocco.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti, adesso tutto sembra sistemato e mi metto a indagare sulle cause del blocco.

 

mettiti ad indagare piuttosto su come diavolo sia possibile, con un semplice reboot, avere una partizione danneggiata.

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mettiti ad indagare piuttosto su come diavolo sia possibile, con un semplice reboot, avere una partizione danneggiata.

 

Ho l'impressione che tu non abbia letto attentamente la parte in cui dicevo  *Quote:*   

> Stamattina il pc non si schiodava dallo screensaver (che era freezato), non switchava sulle console, non funzionavano i tasti sysreq e nemmeno ctrl-alt-canc.
> 
> Anche le altre macchine in rete non lo vedevano più quindi ho potuto solo spegnerlo grezzamente. 

   :Wink: 

P.S. l'enfasi l'ho aggiunta adesso  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

invece ho letto bene.

se però fosse successa una cosa simile ogni volta che ho spento grezzamente un computer, ti garantisco che il mondo sarebbe già stato inghiottito dalle fiamme dell'inferno.

non è normale che un file system si comporti così. ogni riferimento a fatti o persone è stato volutamente rimosso dal post per scongiurare la nascita di flames, ma penso si sia capito ugualmente a cosa alludo, no?

----------

## Deus Ex

Ehehe! Direi proprio di sì  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> invece ho letto bene.
> 
> se però fosse successa una cosa simile ogni volta che ho spento grezzamente un computer, ti garantisco che il mondo sarebbe già stato inghiottito dalle fiamme dell'inferno.
> 
> non è normale che un file system si comporti così. ogni riferimento a fatti o persone è stato volutamente rimosso dal post per scongiurare la nascita di flames, ma penso si sia capito ugualmente a cosa alludo, no?

 

Infatti anche a me è stata la prima volta che lo spegnimento "grezzo" del pc abbia portato a questa situazione (anche se probabilmente se avessi tenuto /boot su un'altra partizione non avrei avuto questo inconveniente).

Questa notte il problema si è ripresentato è investigando ho scoperto che il problema è dato dall'implementazione di portage con squashfs e unionfs anche se, essendo appena rientrato dal lavoro, non ho investigato bene ma ho notato che genlop -r mi informa che il sync è avvenuto a mezzanotte (orario degli ultimi log riportati nel sistema) mentre il file portage.sqfs riporta come data di ultima modifica la mattina del primo aprile e questo è coerente con il fatto che il problema si sia presentato nella notte tra l'uno e il due e tra il due e il tre.

Sembra che questa volta il problema non sia imputabile (o almeno non completamente) al tuo adorato fs  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non posso che esser contento del fatto che la verità sia venuta a galla   :Wink:   e che il problema sia stato imputato al vero "colpevole", anzichè al capro espiatorio per eccellenza    :Razz:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

povero Hans ...  :Very Happy:  se fosse stato morto si sarebbe rivolato nella tomba hihihi  :Razz: 

il post è puramente per scherzarci sopra e non per scatenare flames  :Razz: 

p.s pensate che i morti lo leggano il forum di gentoo?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tra un emerge worms ed un emerge bones credo proprio di sì  :Very Happy: 

----------

